# Well there yer go!.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A man has died in Australia after taking part in the internet phenomenon of "planking", which entails people lying down with their arms by their side in various locations.

Who'd have thought it, my wife's love making technique becoming an internet sensation. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Too much information - or you haven't showed her the Kama Sutra!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh dear rayrecrok!,

If she's that bored you need to brush up on your techniques :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

It's better than reading a book over your shoulder  :lol: :lol: 

joe


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

aldra said:


> Oh dear rayrecrok!,
> 
> If she's that bored you need to brush up on your techniques :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Hmm I have never bettered the upside down in the airing cupboard technique.. :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There you go, thats one to try :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------

